# Bubble nest, flaring, following finger



## tonjelunde (Mar 19, 2014)

So, about 3 weeks ago I got a betta. Originally had a 1 gallon bowl but after reading I bought a 5 gallon tank about 2 days ago. He used to make bubble nests in the bowl and he just made his first one in the new tank. Today he did something I've never seen before. I came up to the aquarium and he flared his gills at me. I then put my finger on there and he would follow it and also flare his gills. 

So bubble nest, finger following and flaring - bad or good? Anything I can do to make things better?


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

If you add new stuff to a betta tank, some bettas will flare at it until they get used to it. Just wait, he'll probably stop. Is there another betta that is within his sight? If so, that may be the reason, and I'd suggest moving the other betta. Is there a mirror near his tank? Bettas cannot recognize themselves in the mirror, so if he sees the mirror he will mistake it for another betta and will start flaring.
As for the finger chasing, almost all bettas chase your finger when you put it near the tank. Both of my bettas do.
And bubble nests are completely normal. A mature male betta who is happy, healthy, and ready to breed will build a bubble nest.
Too much flaring can cause fin damage if it is done too often, so I suggest finding the reason he is flaring and trying to stop it. He may just be getting used to his new tank, so just wait and see. But other than fin damage he is in no health danger.


----------



## tonjelunde (Mar 19, 2014)

He'a the only fish in the tank and there aren't any mirrors. He usually flares when following my finger


----------



## tonjelunde (Mar 19, 2014)

Now he actually flares up every time he sees me. Not for long though and only if I come really close


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

Just let him be for now. Keep your distance. Each day walk about 4 inches closer to the tank than you did the day before. He should ease up, he's probably getting used to his new tank. I wouldn't put your finger on the tank for him to follow for another week or so.


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

He's ticked at you for not feeding him XD 

It's super normal, and I TRAIN my guys to follow my finger. It's great. 

In amusing anecdotes, my boyfriends fish (lol my fish that he named) is SO AGGRESSIVE towards him. He (the bf) can even just stand in the doorway and Khorne (the fish) will stare at him and flare like crrraaazyyyyy.


----------



## tonjelunde (Mar 19, 2014)

maybe it is the feeding thing. I gave him pellets but he didn't see them and started swimming up and down and flaring like "WHERES MY FOOD" but he stopped once he found them. Lol they're so funny.


----------

